# Had to buy a new car sad day.



## rahimlee54 (Mar 16, 2011)

After 11 years of service my Sentra was totaled by a 16 year old last week, had her license for 3 weeks. Tonight I went and got a Camry, just another member of the pack, my wife wasn't feeling the Taurus so we ended up with a Camry. I hope my accelerator doesn't jam, hope it lasts as long as they used to anyway.


----------



## El Pescador (Mar 17, 2011)

I got hit by a cop last year and totaled my v70 wagon. I was angry but replaced it with a saab 92x and am slowly getting over the Volvo. Let's hope the Camry finds a place in your heart.


----------



## chazmtb (Mar 17, 2011)

Sorry to hear. Maybe you got some pain and suffering out of it.
Good choice on the Camry. The pedal thing is way overblown. Mostly because idiot drivers who don't know what to do when they are in a pannic situation, and go and whine about it. If by the minute chance that the pedal gets stuck or something, put it in neutral. Otherwise, it is a fantastic reliable car.


----------



## thistle (Mar 17, 2011)

I was going through an intersection & look over to see a car w/ a handicapped tag running the light & tboning my Ford Explorer-twisted the undercarriage enough that it was totalled, insurance gave next to nothing for it. We replaced it w/ a Chevy Tahoe, but I still miss my Explorer. Turns out the guy was deaf, his hearing impaired passenger told me, "I told him not to run that light".

On the other hand, I'm currently riding with my 15 yr. old, who just got his permit.He thinks he's a great driver, but I keep reminding him you can be the greatest driver in the world, it's the other guys you need to watch out for...Good luck w/ the Camry...


----------



## apicius9 (Mar 17, 2011)

Sorry to hear about these accidents, at least is sounds like nobody got hurt in a bad way. I may be looking at a new car also, but only because my 2002 Sebring with 26,000 miles on it is literally falling apart. I wanted to drive it 2 more years, but now I have to see. Selection is very limited for me: I am in Hawaii - so I need a convertible, I am a big guy - so I don't fit into the small ones, and I don't have any money - so it won't be the BMW M6 convertible...

Stefan


----------



## Tristan (Mar 17, 2011)

Glad to hear you walked away from it, which is the most important thing.

The Camry should fit right itto that car shaped hole your previous ride left - sensible and reliable cars that they are.

My government just caused prices for the C.O.E (certificate of entitlement, you need one to be 'entitled' to own a car. They last 10 years, then you got to buy another one) to rise to about US$50K. 

That's 50grand for the cert that entitles you to buy a car... then you add the price of the car itself. I'm gonna be driving my Fiat for a few more years... can't change cos I can't afford it.


----------



## l r harner (Mar 17, 2011)

apicius9 said:


> Sorry to hear about these accidents, at least is sounds like nobody got hurt in a bad way. I may be looking at a new car also, but only because my 2002 Sebring with 26,000 miles on it is literally falling apart. I wanted to drive it 2 more years, but now I have to see. Selection is very limited for me: I am in Hawaii - so I need a convertible, I am a big guy - so I don't fit into the small ones, and I don't have any money - so it won't be the BMW M6 convertible...
> 
> Stefan


 you need a jeep 
sept for MPG if i was out there thats what i would drive (if i ddint love my little dodge dakota so much ) 
the new dak is std. cab short bed 4x4 with the 4.7l V8 and a 5 speed stick (its my kind of putbull puckup )


----------



## StephanFowler (Mar 18, 2011)

l r harner said:


> you need a jeep
> sept for MPG if i was out there thats what i would drive (if i ddint love my little dodge dakota so much )
> the new dak is std. cab short bed 4x4 with the 4.7l V8 and a 5 speed stick (its my kind of putbull puckup )


 
my '07 Jeep TJ got 21 MPG (4.0L 6Cyl, manual)


----------



## l r harner (Mar 18, 2011)

but was that combined (not many long highways on the island i think
i willsee what the truck gets this weekend (i think 22 highway ) i have been avg 17


----------



## cnochef (Mar 18, 2011)

apicius9 said:


> Sorry to hear about these accidents, at least is sounds like nobody got hurt in a bad way. I may be looking at a new car also, but only because my 2002 Sebring with 26,000 miles on it is literally falling apart. I wanted to drive it 2 more years, but now I have to see. Selection is very limited for me: I am in Hawaii - so I need a convertible, I am a big guy - so I don't fit into the small ones, and I don't have any money - so it won't be the BMW M6 convertible...
> 
> Stefan



Stefan:

I am a big guy too, and if you want a relatively inexpensive and very comfortable used luxury car, I would recommend a 1998 or 1999 Mercedes E320 4dr sedan. They have a really good track record as a used car, no convertible but a great sunroof, AC pumps out excellent and about 25mpg. I picked one up with not even 80,000 miles on it for $6000. What value!


----------



## SpikeC (Mar 18, 2011)

l r harner said:


> the new dak is std. cab short bed 4x4 with the 4.7l V8 and a 5 speed stick (its my kind of putbull puckup )



Now that sounds like a fun truck!


----------



## Rotary (Mar 19, 2011)

apicius9 said:


> I am in Hawaii - so I need a convertible, I am a big guy - so I don't fit into the small ones, and I don't have any money - so it won't be the BMW M6 convertible...
> 
> Stefan



Mustang? I've driven a few, and they're not all that refined but pretty decent overall ride and the top is really easy to work.

It sounds crazy, but I know some pretty big guys who fit comfortably in their MX-5's (the current generation - not the older ones). Fabulous cars all the way around, but of course they have to endure a never ending stream of jokes from co-workers and friends.


----------



## stereo.pete (Mar 19, 2011)

I feel your pain because I went through a similar situation. I had a cherry 1990thunderbird super coupe that was damaged to the point where repair was no longer practical. Due to financial constraints I had to settle on what might be one of the most boring cars ever, a 1998 Toyota camry 4cyl. I will say that their reliability is nice but they have a way of sucking every last drop of enjoyment from driving.


----------



## l r harner (Mar 20, 2011)

just got back from a trip to NJ and due to the fact that speeds on avg were 70-80 and RPM over 2k i knew MPG was not going to be great (about 19mpg )
i ave everyday drivig 17 and was hoping to get a hair over 20 (might have on the leg to daves when the speeeds were a bit nicer at 60)


----------



## apicius9 (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks for the pointers, but I think when people see me getting out of a MX5 or even a Mustang, they will have to laugh  Well, a Mustang _might_ work.

About the older Mercedes, that's a great suggestion. Actually, the car I always wanted was the 1996 300CE in the convertible version. Unfortunately, they are getting very hard to find, and prices are going up rather than down last time I looked. But I will keep my eyes open. :cool2:

Stefan


----------



## WildBoar (Mar 20, 2011)

early '90s 911 (964 model) cabriolet. Remount the seat down on the floor to gain the headroom you need. Great for the windy roads out there!


----------



## SpikeC (Mar 20, 2011)

I had a used 190E AMG once that was really a hoot. Crappy in the snow, tho...............


----------



## apicius9 (Mar 20, 2011)

SpikeC said:


> I had a used 190E AMG once that was really a hoot. Crappy in the snow, tho...............


 
That's not really one of my concerns out here :wink:

Maybe I gotta check with a friend who is the manager of the local Porsche-Jaguar-Landrover place. Considering my financial setup (don't go into academia for the money...), I never even thought about asking him. But a 20+ year old Porsche may come into reach. vg:

Stefan


----------



## jaybett (Mar 21, 2011)

rahimlee54 said:


> After 11 years of service my Sentra was totaled by a 16 year old last week, had her license for 3 weeks. Tonight I went and got a Camry, just another member of the pack, my wife wasn't feeling the Taurus so we ended up with a Camry. I hope my accelerator doesn't jam, hope it lasts as long as they used to anyway.



A few months ago, NASA engineers who investigated the supposed jamming on Toyota vehicles, released their report, that all the incidents were caused either by floor mats improperly installed at the dealers or driver error. None of the incidents were due to a design flaw or mechanical failure. 

The Secretary of Transportation who got quite a bit of publicity haranguing Toyota, when confronted with the report, came up with a weak reply, that included a euphemism for the foot hitting the gas, instead of the brakes. I can't remember the term but it was classic government speak. 

Jay


----------



## Rotary (Mar 21, 2011)

apicius9 said:


> But a 20+ year old Porsche may come into reach. vg:
> 
> Stefan


 
Are you handy with a wrench? Replacement parts easy to come by in the islands? From a cost (and time) standpoint it can sometimes be a killer to stretch your budget for an older car like this and then have to deal with the issues that inevitably arise. Unless you're a real car nut and don't really mind! :smile1:


----------



## l r harner (Mar 21, 2011)

what about an M3 convt.


----------



## Smarcus (Mar 21, 2011)

apicius9 said:


> That's not really one of my concerns out here :wink:
> 
> Maybe I gotta check with a friend who is the manager of the local Porsche-Jaguar-Landrover place. Considering my financial setup (don't go into academia for the money...), I never even thought about asking him. But a 20+ year old Porsche may come into reach. vg:
> 
> Stefan


 
I just sold a 1987 911 Targa. I would tread very lightly in looking at older 911's. They are fantastic and the small maintenance is a breeze with parts being reasonable but the bigger items are a killer. I had an engine issue where I starting consuming 1 Qt of oil every 200 miles. Something was wrong in the #5 cylinder/head, most likely valve guides. After checking the plug (filthy) and compression testing (bad) I took it to a well respected shop that a friend of mine owns. 

Long story short was best case scenario $5K, worst case $15K and know way to know which scenario until the motor was out and apart. The car had some rust and a funky title so I cut my losses and sold it as is. If you buy an older 911 just make sure you have at least $10K sitting around as a security net cause sooner or later you are going to need it.

Sean


----------



## WildBoar (Mar 21, 2011)

We have a saying on our Porsche BBS -- all older 911s are $20k cars  If shopping for an 80s vintage, definitely look for one that has had a rebuild by a reputable shop (and has all the paperwork from the rebuild). There are plenty of '80s 911s for sale in the $10k-$16k range right now (on the mainland, at least)


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 21, 2011)

Shouldn't Stefan be driving around the island in one of those Ferraris like Magnum PI? :jumping2:


----------



## SpikeC (Mar 21, 2011)

Here you go! Just needs a little work! vg:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150577223872&viewitem=#ht_500wt_1182


----------



## WildBoar (Mar 21, 2011)

Wouldn't a helicopter make a little more sense? vg:


----------



## SpikeC (Mar 21, 2011)

OOh-ooh!!! A huey cobra replica on a cheap chopper frame!! I love it!:jumpy:


----------

